# Early labor, or just miserable from the heat?



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

My senior doe is clearly miserable from this being the hottest day of the year (77*) but she is also moaning softly, and when she actually got up and moved to a different spot to stretch out, she did leak a bit. Could have been pee I guess, or discharge. She didn't stop to pee, which I'd think she would have if her bladder was that full that she leaked from the stress of standing up... She is due anytime now, and her milk has been in for several days. She's also avoiding and keeps moving away from my other doe, but she's never cared much for Rosie anyway. I did close the gate this morning to separate them but that just made Rosie mad. Its the moaning and stretching out that's killing me. If our weather was lower 60's like yesterday I'd think for sure its very early signs of labor, but since they aren't used to temps being this warm, could it just be the heat???? UGHHHHH Anyone else have pregger does act funny like this and it NOT be early labor?? My little doe isn't moaning at all.:crazy::hair:
edit; ok, just checked on her again and she moved herself into her stall even though its warmer in there than it is outside! She breathing so fast I swear she's gonna hyperventilate. Also moaning louder. IF she was just uncomfortable from the weather, shouldn't she have stayed out in the breeze!!??? Got my kid kit ready just in case


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is going to a warmer area, she sounds like she is about to kid. 

The heat can have something to do with it as well, it is very hard on heavy bred Does, late term.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just keep an eye on her. Those kids are also pressing on everything so I'm sure she is very uncomfortable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

The stretching is getting the kids in position. I would think it's going to be very soon! Happy kidding!:wink:

Ooopppsss! Didn't realize that was from yesterday! Yes any update? LOL!


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

She was just teasing me... I think she wants to be pregnant forever!


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have one that has been doing that since Friday!! She has been moaning, stretching, and panting like crazy. I think our girls must really like being pregnant...either that or they like the extra attention.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

My girls are doing that too! I think they are waiting for it to start thundering and lightening to kid lolol


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

My doe Memily acted this way for almost a week before blessing me with quads 1 day past her due date...I was sure she was going to go earlier! I think she was working on getting them into position and just sick of being pregnant:grin:


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Todays weather is teaching me that goats know more about when they want to give birth than I do. lol. IT'S SNOWING> in April!! and it was rather warm just 2 days ago, yesterday was regular temps, and today, yes, its snowing. Im so thankful now that they haven't had the babies yet, because my kitchen would be full of goaties!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, snow, how odd for this time of year.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow, snow, how odd for this time of year.


Your telling me. I am used to a late snow or ice storm at the end of March, but half-way through April!!?? Never! And I live in SW Missouri, not like some northern state that maybe stays cold longer. We are supposed to be in full-on spring by now. At least it's not much and nothing is sticking, but still, just seeing snow and our overnight low getting down to 21* is CRAZY


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Our little lady was acting the same way and even managed to get me to spend most of the night in the stall with her. Then today she is still very much pregnant but calmer and the day was cooler and full of thunder storms! Tomorrow they are calling for snow. One crazy April!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

day 149 here and we are in for a snow and possible freezing rain storm. They say maybe 10-15 cms of wet snow. It was up to 70 degrees here today and now its going back to below zero


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

My goats are all enjoying the 50* weather we are having today. Fingers crossed that the cold, snow, and ice are truly behind us now and they will drop babies anytime. lol I don't think my senior doe's udder can get ANY bigger!! (Mimi-so named by my 2 yr old)


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Do does smell different close to kidding? My buck is acting almost like he's in rutt. Wants to get at my girl Mimi. And she has hidden herself in the nice space behind the hay bail.. going to be watching her like a hawk today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hormone changes. They smell open. If the buck is in with the girls, get him out of there.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh, he's put up. He's back in his own pen and the place he got through in the fence is fixed. Took care of it as soon as I saw him out and tormenting Mimi in the morning. She was ready to kill him, and probably would have before long (she's full Saanen and he's half dwarf) Still, I'm hoping she's alright and he didn't stress her out too much.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well Rosie my FF had a beautiful doling today, and stressed me out to no end. LOL. Mimi is still fat and pregnant. Trying to figure out how Im going to keep my new baby warm tonight since temps are going to dip down to lower 40's and I can't get a heat lamp out there. If I bring baby into the house Rosie will freak out, plus I'd have feedings to worry about...hmmmm... anyone know what temps are safe for newborns? (in a draft free, but not insulated space, with hay and straw for bedding.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

As long as they are out of the wind babies can tolerate pretty cold temperatures........you could always put a little sweater on her....she will cuddle up to mom for warmth 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

My FF and newborn doling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable! I put sweaters on our new babies today, we are 4 degrees above zero tonight. So far, they have kept them on lol.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice pic! She looks great. Congratulations!


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

She's cute! Congrats


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

My little one was born in Monday. Tuesday night we were down in the 20s. I put extra straw in the birthing pen amd left him in with mom. I went out and checked on him every hour and a half. He was snuggled up with mom and was warm. I did take out a blanket for him to nuzzle up in when it got to the lowest temp. He seemed to really like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Any guesses on how many or how much longer on my sr doe?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She looks like she's really close now...holy moly, that's a low udder!


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tell me about it! It just keeps getting closer and closer to the ground. I may have to retire her this year or next year, looking at making her an udder support and see how she does with it. Its SO HUGE. But, she's also the one that'll give a gallon a day...


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Whoa!!! :shock::shock: I have to ask, how do you milk her?!? She's so low! lol! Poor mama!! Hopefully she goes soon for ya!


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Her teats are nice and forward-facing, so one side at a time straight into a mason jar, dumping it out as needed. lol. Not the easiest...gonna experiment with a home-made udder sling that allows the teats to stick out so she can actually be milked while wearing it.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, another week has gone by and still no babies from this girl. Her udder is so heavy, and it been exactly 4 weeks since it started getting HUGE (not just growing, but HUGE) coming up on the last possible DD I figured, and we have severe thunderstorms forecasted every day except tomorrow, for the next 7 days!!!!... I am going to get soaked checking on her, and I'm sure she'll wait for the worst part of the worst storm to go into labor...Lord help us if we get tornadoes, but its that time of the year.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't see how Mimi can go much longer... There's been no discharge, but her ligaments are almost impossible to feel, however that's been true for several days now. They have come and gone several times, but they've been to the point I can't locate them for days in a row. Any chance a Kidd is positioned badly and she's not getting into active labor? I thought she go into active labor but just stall out if positioning was the problem. She also seems to be bonding with Rosie's doling who is a week old. It doesn't try to nurse on her, but sniffs around her udder and Mimi doesn't mind. She also cleans her and cuddles her, although the doling always chooses it own momma to sleep near at night and nurse on. Is this just normal herd mentality?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

You could always clean up and just stick 2 fingers in and see if you feel anything but as long as she's acting normal (eating,drinking,chewing cud) she's probably just toying with you lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

